# balloon vs non-balloon



## m_fumich (Apr 2, 2013)

other than pointing to a picture and saying "that's what it looks like," can someone define exactly what a balloon tire is? Is the frame of a balloon tire bike significantly different from other bike frames?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you have your question a bit mixed up. I'm not sure if you meant "Blue" or Balloon.
that said, the Balloon tire bikes are basically the same sizes they use on most modern cruisers and mountain bikes. same rim size.
the most common point of reference is that balloon tires are typically 2.125" in size. the rim size refers to the height of the rim with the tire on it. 26" rims are not 26 inches tall. 
middleweights have essentially the same wheel size, but a smaller tire size. the height is supposed to be the same but they are narrower. most middleweights are 1.75" instead of 2.125" the early bikes use 28" wheels, and modern road bikes are closer to 29"


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 2, 2013)

(Type-O corrected. That's what voice recognition on a smart phone does for you.)

Balloon tire frames would also have to be different, correct?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 2, 2013)

Balloon tired bicycles appeared on the scene around 1934 and are still made today. In the classical sense, 

a "balloon" tire bike has 26 x 2.125 size tires. A middleweight is usually 26 x 1.75 and lightweight/Raleigh

size bicycle is 26 x 1 3/8 approx +/-. Once you get familiar with these machines, it becomes second nature

to glance at a bike and immediately know what category the bike falls under.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 2, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> (Type-O corrected. That's what voice recognition on a smart phone does for you.)
> 
> Balloon tire frames would also have to be different, correct?




different from what?
most of what you will find out there *is* balloon tire sized.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 2, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> (Type-O corrected. That's what voice recognition on a smart phone does for you.)
> 
> Balloon tire frames would also have to be different, correct?




Different as far as to clear the larger tires, then yes, slightly "different" with wider fenders to match the wider tires...but there are a million exceptions so perhaps you need to clarify the original question...


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2013)

*Schwinn Ballooner And Middleweight....*

Schwinn balloon tire frames are wider than their middleweight frames aft of the seat post and like all ballooners, used a 2.125" tire, as explained above.They narrowed these frames in the mid 50's to create the middleweight bikes with the narrower 1-3/4" tires,not to be confused with the normal 1.75" tires everybody else used...(Schwinn  middleweight tires are another story for another thread...)They continued making ballooner frames/bikes until the mid or late 60's and middleweight frames/bikes until the early 80's.They made "Cruisers" using middleweight frames,balloon tires,wider seats and h/bars than a middleweight during  the late 70's through the 90's.I think these models ad to the confusion between ballooner and middleweight.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 3, 2013)

Unfortunately,one of the biggest misconceptions people have is if the bicycle has whitewall tires on it regardless of size,it is a balloon tire bike..


----------



## meteor (Apr 3, 2013)

Has anyone come across a vintage middleweight bike with balloon tires on it?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2013)

meteor said:


> Has anyone come across a vintage middleweight bike with balloon tires on it?




Yes,Its not uncommon.The 26"middleweight (Except Schwinn) and balloon rims made since the 50's have a 559MM bead seat diameter.This means 1.75" middleweight and 2.125" balloon tires will fit on these rims.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 3, 2013)

PCHiggin said:


> Yes,Its not uncommon.The 26"middleweight (Except Schwinn) and balloon rims made since the 50's have a 559MM bead seat diameter.This means 1.75" middleweight and 2.125" balloon tires will fit on these rims.




You guys have given me exactly the information I wanted to though. I just have one last question. are the middleweight frames and forks typically wide enough to take a loon tire fenders and tires?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2013)

*Schwinn Yes...*



m_fumich said:


> You guys have given me exactly the information I wanted to though. I just have one last question. are the middleweight frames and forks typically wide enough to take a loon tire fenders and tires?




As was stated above.Their Cruisers were made as such,I think balloons would fit in everybody elses middleweight frames but am not sure.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 3, 2013)

One problem with putting balloon tires on a middle weight is kick stand length, you will need slightly longer stand. The other issue is tire clearance of the frame and or the fenders which will vary from brand to brand.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 3, 2013)

*A 1980's Schwinn Cruiser is just that ..............*



meteor said:


> Has anyone come across a vintage middleweight bike with balloon tires on it?




Mid to late 70's Schwinn started putting Balloon Tires & rims back onto their middleweight frames - what started as the Schwinn Klunker & California Cruiser transitioned into the Schwinn Spitfire & Schwinn Cruiser also available in a 5 speed version - these frames were a middleweight frame & fork ( which is a little more narrow ) with 26 x 2.125 tires with knurled non stamped S-2 rims on them & the later versions sporting a Schwinn hi flange front hub & a Bendix 76 rear coaster brake on them for the single speed & hand rim brakes or a rear drum brake on the 5 speed version & they had chrome Wald fenders on them if they had fenders - very popular out here on "the strand" in California back in the day too -- Most middleweight frames will work with a balloon tire on them - fenders are usually a issue since most are more narrow on the middleweight frame & forks -- I went to the extreme on my Silverking build & stuffed a 24" x 3" tire front & rear with a 2 inch wide rim ( which height wise works out to be a 26 inch tire height ) on a bike originally equipped with a 24" x 2.125" wheel & tire set up -- I hope that answers some questions - or maybe it gives you a few more -- either way -- Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 3, 2013)

> ...I think balloons would fit in everybody elses middleweight frames but am not sure.




Tires sold as 2.125 vary in actual size more than they should.  All tires marked and sold as 2.125 DO NOT fit in all mid-weight cruiser frames and forks.  Measure or test to be sure!


----------

